# wound repair CPT



## tamonk (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a situation where a patient received staples in an urgent care, came to PCP for removal of staples. Staple had to be cut out and then PCP sutured wound up. Patient then came back for suture removal. Can I bill for a foreign body removal with insertion of sutures?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 15, 2010)

*Would need to see documentation*

I would need to see the documentation of the visit where the staple was removed and then suture(s) required to close that resulting wound to accurately advise on the correct code to use.

But, in general, YES, if you had to perform a procedure (vs just removing sutures or staples) you could code for that procedure. 

Your "follow-up" visit when the patient came back to get the sutures taken out is not billable (global to the procedure performed on the first visit).

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## tamonk (Jan 19, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you, I am curious as to what you would be looking for in the documentation to accurately bill for this.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 19, 2010)

*Repair codes*

Repair codes require:
Location of wound
Length of repair
Method of repair
Whether simple, layered, complex

All the above is clearly outlined in the CPT book.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## tamonk (Jan 20, 2010)

*Thank you*

Those items I knew, I thought maybe you might be looking for something I wasn't aware of. Again thank you for your timely response. 

Tonia


----------

